# yanmar ym3220 engine parts



## Calboy Scott (Feb 16, 2018)

Good day everyone. I have a ym3220 that I need a hydraulic pump and the hyd oil filter spin on adapter for. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/3220HYD.htm

Likely will have to find a used filter adapter. Hoye might have that also. Bet you run over something and broke the adapter?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

YUP, Hoye..
That's the ONLY PLACE that I know of, that even sells Yanmar parts.. Lol


----------



## Calboy Scott (Feb 16, 2018)

winston said:


> https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/3220HYD.htm
> 
> Likely will have to find a used filter adapter. Hoye might have that also. Bet you run over something and broke the adapter?


----------



## Calboy Scott (Feb 16, 2018)

No actually the filter got a little stubborn with me and I got rough with it. The adapter got the short end of the deal. Teach me to lose my cool. Thanks for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## Calboy Scott (Feb 16, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> YUP, Hoye..
> That's the ONLY PLACE that I know of, that even sells Yanmar parts.. Lol


Thanks man.


----------

